# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Developpez.com au fil du temps, une histoire haute en couleurs

## LittleWhite

*Developpez.com au fil du temps, une histoire haute en couleurs*

Il y a quelques semaines, Developpez.com a fait peau neuve. Les couleurs ont chang, le moteur du forum aussi et de nombreuses amliorations sont venues s'ajouter  notre quotidien de dveloppeurs. Certains aiment, d'autres non. Mais vous souvenez-vous de ce qu'tait Developpez.com  son tout dbut ?


La mise en ligne de Developpez.com date de 1999 et va donc bientt avoir *15 ans*. Peu de sites peuvent se vanter d'avoir une telle longvit sur Internet. Mais avanons un peu dans le temps et voyons les diffrentes tapes qu'a travers ce site.

Les mois se suivirent et un nouveau design apparut, un peu plus color, proposant une nouvelle disposition des boutons de navigation :


Oui, ce site, c'est Developpez.com, ou plutt c'tait. Il est vrai que tous les sites Web de cette poque avaient ce style, comment dire, sooo 2000. Mais, regardez plus en dtail cette page d'accueil. Nous pouvons y lire :



> developpez a dpass le 18/07 son record avec une pointe de 884 visiteurs (moyenne de 547 visiteurs/jour)


Eh oui, c'tait vraiment le dbut, le site commenait  avoir ses premiers visiteurs rguliers. La communaut tait en train de naitre.

Le site s'toffe et voit apparaitre de nouvelles sections (Kylix, Corba). Si vous pensez que ces pages sont perdues dans les profondeurs de Developpez.com, dtrompez-vous. Un des objectifs principaux de Developpez.com est d'offrir une prennit aux articles/tutoriels et autres pages hberges sur les serveurs et vous pouvez  retrouver les ressources sur Corba. Celles-ci ont mme t converties au nouveau format des cours ! Mais revenons en 2000. Les ressources s'toffent et une barre de recherche est mme mise en place pour faciliter la navigation des utilisateurs. Au 31 ianvier 2001, ce sont plus de 2 500 utilisateurs qui sont devenus rguliers.
En avril 2001, une page regroupant les offres d'emploi apparait :


D'ailleurs, profitons-en pour regarder la beaut d'un forum de l'poque :


Celui-ci utilisait un moteur cr en interne. Il n'a pas dur, car le 11 mars 2002, il a t remplac par un vrai forum : 


 cette occasion (et uniquement cette fois), la base de donnes avait t remise  zro, c'est la raison pour laquelle vous ne verrez aucun membre inscrit avant cette date.
En mai 2003, une nouvelle volution de l'accueil voit le jour. Le plus marquant est probablement l'intgration du logo du site. De plus, le site reoit une frquentation quotidienne de 14 000 personnes et enregistre 1 000 nouveaux messages par jour.


Le design tel qu'on le connait actuellement commence  ressortir. On y voit deux barres verticales (orange et bleue), une colonne  droite et les actualits. Il y a aussi un autre niveau de menu en haut  droite (correspondant  celui actuellement centr tout en haut de l'cran).

Un chat pour une entraide interactive des dveloppeurs arrive en avril 2004 :


Les rubriques sont toujours plus nombreuses et c'est en septembre 2004 qu'il a t dcid d'avoir deux niveaux rien que pour les rubriques :


Un nouveau record est battu courant novembre o 36 000 visites ont eu lieu au cours d'une seule journe. Toujours plus de services sont proposs  la communaut : en dcembre 2004, les blogs sont arrivs sur Developpez.com :


En juin 2005 est publi le premier numro du magazine en ligne de Developpez.com rassemblant les meilleurs cours et tutoriels du site. D'ailleurs, le cinquantime numro va bientt paraitre. Vient ensuite un nouveau changement de logo, en novembre 2005, rajoutant du dynamisme  l'emblme :


Le forum n'est pas laiss de ct. En avril 2006, le forum change de plateforme et est compltement remis  neuf pour le design qui, comme nous le savons, est rest huit ans :


En juin 2008, le chat a t compltement rnov par Anomaly. Cette nouvelle version repose compltement sur AJAX, une technologie moderne pour cette poque.
Le site a continu de grandir et la prochaine grande mise  jour aura lieu en 2009, o l'intgralit des pages d'actualits seront refaites :


Les blogs ont aussi eu droit  une volution majeure courant 2012. Les blogs reposent maintenant sur WordPress afin de mieux rpondre aux besoins de nos rdacteurs. En 2013, c'est au tour des offres d'emploi d'voluer radicalement afin d'avoir une application propre pour les annonces :


Et nous terminons ce voyage  travers 14 ans d'volution de ce site, hbergeant la plus grande communaut de dveloppeurs et de professionnels francophones en informatique. Que nous rserve l'avenir ? Sans aucun doute de nombreuses volutions pour le plaisir des utilisateurs de Developpez.com qui ont guid  travers les annes les diffrentes modifications du site.


*Chronologie* :
*1999* : cration de Developpez.com ;*2001* : mise en place des forums. Une page du forum se consacre aux offres d'emploi. Les bnvoles peuvent aussi demander l'obtention d'un hbergement ;*2002* : apparition des premiers vrais forums ;*2003* : apparition du premier logo de Developpez.com ;*2004* : mise en place des blogs et du chat de Developpez.com ;*2005* : cration du magazine Developpez.com et changement du logo ;*2006* : nouveaux forums ;*2008* : nouveau chat compltement en AJAX ;*2009* : refonte des portails ;*2012* : les blogs passent  WordPress ;*2013* : application ddies aux offres d'emploi ;*2014* : nouveaux forums, changement du design et apparition des profils pro.


*Statistiques* :
Aujourd'hui, Developpez.com c'est :
*120* rubriques ;plus de *220 000* visites par jour ;*2,5 millions* de lecteurs distincts par mois ;Nombre de forums/sous forums : Plus de *2000* ;Nombre d'inscrits : Plus de *800 000* ;un forum recevant jusqu' *5 000* messages par jour ;plus de *1700* contributeurs.


Bonne visite !


 ::fleche::  Depuis quand explorez-vous les pages de Developpez.com ? Racontez-nous les souvenirs de vos premires visites.
 ::fleche::  Qu'aimeriez-vous voir sur Developpez.com ? Qu'est-ce qui vous manque ?

----------


## Mishulyna

Bonjour, 

Merci pour cet historique trs intressant!

----------


## imikado

*Depuis quand explorez-vous les pages de Developpez.com ? Racontez-nous les souvenirs de vos premires visites.*
A en croire ma date d'inscription: 2006, je me souviens qu' l'poque je devais utiliser le framework Zend ou Symfony

*Qu'aimeriez-vous voir sur Developpez.com ? Qu'est-ce qui vous manque ?*
La seule chose que je pourrais dire c'est de plus mettre en avant les blogs de developpez qui regorgent de billets intressants  ::):

----------


## Francis Walter

Beau parcours et bel article.  ::bravo::

----------


## stc074

Bravo !

----------


## Bktero

Merci pour cette belle histoire !  ::D:   ::ptdr::

----------


## Hellish

Je suis sr aussi que le changement brutal du SdZ a fait gagn  Developpez plusieurs visiteurs.

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

Hey bah a fait de moi un vieux de dveloppez.com avec une inscription en septembre 2002  ::): 

Je me souviens plus exactement de quand j'ai commenc  frquenter le site (12 ans c'est pas hier non plus !), mais a me rappelle que j'ai commenc  devenir un lecteur assidu aprs la fermeture d'un forum nomm programmationworld.com, sur lequel j'ai pu apprendre normment aussi.

Si j'ai t un forumeur actif au dbut, a devient aujourd'hui beaucoup plus difficile de consacrer du temps  rpondre aux questions, faute de temps notamment. Mais j'ai toujours ces bons vieux temps de compil' pour parcourir les actus :p

----------


## grunk

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'au fil du temps on reste dans le pas trs beau , mais pas moche non plus , en somme ce qu'un dveloppeur fait sans un graphiste fou ^^

En tout cas le site volue et c'est bon signe  ::):

----------


## illight

Officiellement, je suis inscrit depuis septembre 2005, mais officieusement, et comme je pense beaucoup de monde, j'ai connu la version 2002, vu que j'ai commenc  venir aussi aux alentours de 2004-2005.

Ce site est une mine de connaissances, tant par le forum que par tout le reste. Il n'y a qu' voir quand on cherche dans google on tombe trs souvent sur une page developpez.com  ::mrgreen:: 

Que voir sur developpez ? je ne suis assez connaisseur pour donner mon avis sur ce point-l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FirePrawn

Je fais partie des nouveaux si on se base sur l'ge du site, mais je n'en suis pas moins fier de reprsenter la communaut (en tant que responsable de rubrique jusqu' il y a peu  :;): ).

Merci  tous pour le boulot  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

Que de souvenirs  ::roll::  Je me souviens des anciens designs. 
Pour le chat je me souviens de la version en flash et on rigolait bien (ceux qui ont connu cette version du chat savent de quoi je parle  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## wax78

Sympathique rtrospective, du bon travail.

----------


## I_Pnose

Trs beau parcourt, cest indniable ^^

Niveau statistiques, jaurais bien aim avoir un topo de ce que a cache tout a (en termes darchi serveur, espace de stockage, etc...).

Bref, good job !

----------


## Alcatz

Trs belle rtrospective !  ::bravo:: 

Une longvit peu banale, en proposant depuis le dbut des ressources gratuites, un hbergement gratuit, etc, sans aucune aucune pub intrusive !

Il y a aussi des volutions moins "visibles", comme la mise au point d'outils permettant aujourd'hui  tout un chacun de rdiger et publier des articles trs facilement, de proposer en direct des questions/rponses de FAQ, des critiques de livres, des outils de dveloppement, des codes sources, des actualits, etc. J'en profite pour remercier les artisans qui, dans l'ombre, ont conu et amliorent sans relche ces outils.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On doit avoir environ 10 serveurs ddis actuellement pour grer le trafic, on  des applications trs lourdes, comme le forum/rseau social, et le portail. Il y a un serveur base de donnes, et plusieurs serveurs qui gre normment de requtes PHP qui consomment beaucoup de CPU.
On a commenc en 1999 avec un mutualis qui coutais rien, et on a du prendre un ddi en 2002 sous peine de se faire virer de l'hbergement car on avais trop de trafic,  et c'est la qu'on a du commencer  accepter quelques petits budgets pub orient informatique et non intrusif pour payer le serveur ddi, et ensuite quelques annes plus tard il  fallu crer une quipe pro, car certains taient au bord de la crise de nerf avec un job  +40 h par semaine plus +20 h de bnvolat sur developpez, et  partir de la petit  petit crer une petite quipe Pro complte pour grer le monstre, mais l'quipe Pro reste trs modeste, soit environ 3 fois moins de personnes que sur les autres sites  trafic quivalent. Je prcise que l'quipe Pro est "internationale", et  forte majorit Offshore pour des raisons de couts, les faibles revenus pubs (car la pub intrusive tant refuse, il reste peu de chose) que dveloppez a ne permettrais en aucun cas de payer les couts  norme (avec les "charges") d'une quipe base en France. Sur ce la stratgie n'a pas chang depuis 1999,  savoir le club developpez est la pour rendre service aux visiteurs et la pub discrte ne sert qu' payer les couts serveurs et trs modestement l'quipe pro "rduite". Le club ne pourrait pas fonctionner sans les 1700 contributeurs bnvoles qui participent au club  ::ave::

----------


## la.lune

> Depuis quand explorez-vous les pages de Developpez.com ? Racontez-nous les souvenirs de vos premires visites.


Je ne me souviens pas. Certes je ne suis pas trop ancien dans le domaine, l a fait presque 7ans que j'ai commenc  faire du codage. Alors je ne vois pas comment j'allais venir ici avant.

Bon, avant d'tre inscrit, je visitais le site, pour lire des articles ou trouver des solutions aux problmes. J'avais l'ide et j'ai toujours l'ide qu'il faut toujours de dbrouiller avec google pour trouver les solutions aux problmes. Alors je tombais bien sur des solutions dj faites sur dvp pour mes problmes. Donc je ne voyais pas lintrt de m'inscrire et je n'tais pas accro sur le fait d'entrer dans des discussion avec les gens.




> Qu'aimeriez-vous voir sur Developpez.com ? Qu'est-ce qui vous manque ?


Un flux de donnes temps rel depuis le serveur au client et scuris. Etre notifi en temps rel, sur le site mme, quand une personne commente une discussion dont nous somme abonnes, ou que nous avons ouvert.

Savoir en temps rel, sur le site si une actualit est post en fonction des rubriques dont nous allons nous abonner et pourquoi pas un billet de blog d'un expert. Par exemple, il peut y avoir une nouvelle info sur le portail de Java a me manque car je devais aller cliquer dessus. Pas aller voir ailleurs un flux rss encore qui n'est pas temps rel. Il faut capitaliser le temps qu'on passe sur le site.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Un flux de donnes temps rel depuis le serveur au client et scuris. Etre notifi en temps rel, sur le site mme, quand une personne commente une discussion dont nous somme abonnes, ou que nous avons ouvert.
> 
> Savoir en temps rel, sur le site si une actualit est post en fonction des rubriques dont nous allons nous abonner et pourquoi pas un billet de blog d'un expert. Par exemple, il peut y avoir une nouvelle info sur le portail de Java a me manque car je devais aller cliquer dessus. Pas aller voir ailleurs un flux rss encore qui n'est pas temps rel. Il faut capitaliser le temps qu'on passe sur le site.


 serais pas impossible qu'on propose ce service en 2014  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

> Etre notifi en temps rel, sur le site mme, quand une personne commente une discussion dont nous somme abonnes, ou que nous avons ouvert.


Ca, a existe dj (du moins pour Firefox) : Barre d'outils developpez pour Firefox.  :;):

----------


## jpelaho

*Depuis quand explorez-vous les pages de Developpez.com ? Racontez-nous les souvenirs de vos premires visites.*
Inscrit depuis 2006, mais je frequente le site depuis 2003 en cole de formation. Je me souviens que le site proposait des tutos pour apprendre les langages informatiques. C'tait dj une rfrence  l'poque pour les tudiants que nous tions.

*Qu'aimeriez-vous voir sur Developpez.com ? Qu'est-ce qui vous manque ?*
Pas grand chose, il faut juste garder cet aspect acadmique (initiation) que les sites comme sdZ ou CCM semblent un peu perdre de plus en plus (ce n'est que mon avis !)

----------


## la.lune

> Ca, a existe dj (du moins pour Firefox) : Barre d'outils developpez pour Firefox.


Merci bien!  En fait, je connais cette barre d'outils, mme si je n'aime pas les barre d'outils, mais je n'utilise pas Firefox. Je suis familier  Chrome, intressant avec les profils, et le hangouts qui marche ds que mon navigateur est ouvert, si quelqu'un veut chatter avec moi, je suis notifi mme avec du son, sans que je sois oblig d'ajouter une barre d'outils. Mme si je n'ai pas ouvert ma boite mail et je ne suis non plus sur Google+, le navigateur mme me laisse apparatre en ligne si je l'ouvre tout simplement,  moins que je veux dsactive les discussion.

Il y a aussi la possibilit d'jouter de petits icnes dextension tout juste  ct le la barre de navigation  gauche comme lextension sur le nombre de mail en temps rel, ou ajouter lextension  l'intrieur de la barre de navigation  gauche(comme lextension qui reconnait directement que sur le site il y a un flux rss, il se cache s'il n y a pas). Je ne suis pas oblig d'avoir toute une barre qui prend le navigateur entier.

Un 2e inconvnient pour cette barre d'outils: et si je ne suis pas devant mon PC, c'est fini je serais dpays vu l'habitude avec la barre, encore de plus, la barre va-t-elle marcher sur smartphone, ou tablette. Ou avec la version mme bta de Firfox pour Modern UI? Je ne parle pas de IE.

Donc, je reconnais fortement les efforts de *beekeep* d'avoir crer cet outils trs intressant, mais le mieux c'est que le site en soi ajoute la fonctionnalit, et non pas obliger les utilisateurs  migrer vers Firefox.

----------


## Malick

Bonsoir.  
Voil un trs beau parcours. 
Sincres remerciements  l'endroit de nos brillants dveloppeurs qui ne se lassent pas de travailler pour la communaut.

----------


## Fooshi

He bien je fais partie des vieux ! je me suis inscris en juin 2002,  l'epoque je travaillais sur un projet d'application sur PDA en Visual Basic embarqu :-) et j'etais plutot actif dans cette section depuis je poste moins mais c'est toujours un plaisir de suivre l'actualit ou de trouver certaines ressources

----------


## ALT

Bon, ben... a ne nous rajeunit pas, tout a !  ::calim2:: 
Ben oui, je constate que je fais, moi aussi, partie des plus anciens !  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais ma mmoire baissant, je ne me souvenais plus des dbuts du site !  ::aie:: 

Merci pour ce petit historique, toujours bien sympa. ::ave::   ::ccool:: 
Et.. Pourvu que a dure !

Ah, j'oubliais :  ::chin::

----------


## Auteur

> He bien je fais partie des vieux !





> Bon, ben... a ne nous rajeunit pas, tout a ! 
> Ben oui, je constate que je fais, moi aussi, partie des plus anciens !


et si on rclamait la cration d'un statut spcial ancien ? Genre :
- aprs 5 ans de fidlit "padawan de dvp"
- aprs 10 ans de fidlit "grand sage de dvp" 
- aprs 20 ans de fidlit "grand manitou de dvp"  
 ::aie::

----------


## tAKAmAkA

Je dois tout  dvp, merci!

----------


## kOrt3x

Trs sympa tous a, beau travail.  :;):

----------


## Bubonik software

Malgr ma discrtion (presque 11 ans sans poser de question), je continue de lire les articles avec plaisir et je me souviens encore de certaines leons apprises  cette poque. Merci :-)

@Auteur*: mme si le statut de grand sage ne serait pas pour me dplaire, je ne suis pas sr de le mriter ;-)

----------


## lilington

mais si justement, vu ta 50aine de messages en 11 ans ca montre justement que tu restes assis sagement dans ton coin.
tu es donc sage, tres sage meme 


si on me cheche je suis sagement deja ->[]

----------


## Mat_F

Premirement bravo pour ce site, je suis personnellement un grand lecteur, surtout des news hebdomadaires, mme s'il est trs rare que j'intervienne (comme aujourd'hui) de manire directe.

Cela dit, en bon Suisse, je vais relever qq dfauts de developpez.com,  mon humble avis:

1. Niveau interface utilisateur, j'ai toujours trouv qu'il y avait une saturation extrme de menus et autres: 5 barres de boutons en haut de la page, c'est  mon avis trs trs excessif. Le bas de la page n'est pas spcialement mieux, bien que plus allg: pour l'exemple, disons que les 3 boutons "Nous contacter", "Contacter par e-mail" et "Nous contacter" (zone bleu grise) menant les 3 vers 3 adresses diffrentes, je trouve a vraiment confus. Il y a d'autres dtails mais c'est pour donner une ide d'ensemble. 

2. Sinon j'aime plutt bien les nouvelles couleurs, le contraste adouci, c'est un peu plus professionnel et c'est dj a de gagn, mme s'il reste des choses pas forcment trs claires. P.ex. les 3 titres des 3 colonnes du bas, soit "Developpez.com", "Services" et "Partenaires" sont peu diffrentiable des liens cliquables qui apparaissent en dessous.

3. Dans le cadre des news, le bouton "Discussion forum" est  mon avis trs trs mal plac (et mal nomm)! Auparavant il tait  ct du bouton "Poster une rponse", ce qui n'tait pas non plus optimal, mais l c'est carrment pire, noy dans les autres lments d'interface de rseaux sociaux et dport graphiquement, c'est vraiment particulirement inopportun. Aprs, comme toute chose, une fois qu'on a compris on s'adapte sans trop de peine - le problme c'est plutt que pour un nouvel utilisateur (il y a de fortes chances, je m'y suis fait prendre perso au dbut mme si je suis loin d'tre nouveau), qu'il ne le verra pas et qu'il pensera que ce qui est affich sur la page rsume la totalit des messages, ce qui bien sr est faux. A mon avis cela est le pire truc de la version actuelle.

4. Ensuite, je dirais que je n'ai pas t spcialement chanceux pour ma dernire contribution (ce qui marque videmment plus, tant la dernire), o je n'ai pas eu de rponse trs claire ni trs pousse  ma requte. Je pense qu'avec le temps il y a de plus en plus de gens qui suivent Developpez.com, mais de moins en mois de gens comptents pour rpondre aux questions. Quantit vs. qualit donc  mon sens, mme si je me trompe peut-tre.. C'est un peu frustrant mais tant mieux que l'audience soit en augmentation.

Sinon voil, j'ai mis l'accent sur les choses amliorables (ou pas) mais je trouve que c'est tout de mme un excellent site, tout du moins le meilleur en terme d'utilit pour un dveloppeur en langue franaise!


Cordialement,
Matei Focseneanu
Lausanne, Suisse

----------


## Thomas404

Excellent, on sens le travail qui a t fait sur developpez.com, qui est pour moi un excellent forum.

----------


## ALT

> et si on rclamait la cration d'un statut spcial ancien ? Genre :
> - aprs 5 ans de fidlit "padawan de dvp"
> - aprs 10 ans de fidlit "grand sage de dvp" 
> - aprs 20 ans de fidlit "grand manitou de dvp"


Aprs 20 ans ? Euh... J'aurais plutt pens  "vieux croton", , "Anctre", "Fossile", quelque chose comme a, quoi.  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## Excellion

Ces nouvelles couleurs me rappellent celles du site de Sun.  ::lol:: 

Du coup, a me rend un peu nostalgique (je suis moins fan du rouge...)

----------


## Jacko31

En esprant que l'aventure "developpez" continue encore longtemps  ::yaisse2::  
C'est une mine d'info trs utile (et en FR  ::roll:: ), les news et billets de blogs souvent trs intressants.

----------


## laloune

je l'utilise quasi quotidiennement, c'est devenu pour moi un vritable outil de travail

longue vie  developpez.com !

----------


## sekaijin

que de souvenirs...

Je me souviens tre pass dans les annes 2000. et je dois dire qu' l'poque je n'apprciais pas le site. trop fouillis  mon got. 
Je me suis inscrit en 2004. la bare d'onglets en haut tait pour moi une horreur.

Mais c'est surtout le contenu qui fait la force du site. 
Par contre je trouve toujours l'organisation trange.
pourquoi les langages en gnral sont dans
Programmation 
C C++ Pascal etc.
Mais java non pas plus que Javascript ou php ou C#

Xml est dans programmation alors que XHtml CSS non 
Je ne sais mme pas s'il y a une section SGML 
4D, Oracle, MySQL etc sont dans SGBD mais Accs est dans Office et dans SGBD
Word, Excel sont dans Office mais LibreOffice et OpenOffice sont dans Applications. 

etc. Je suis souvent tonn par cette organisation. j'en connais l'origine. et elle me dis beaucoup de choses sur la vie du site et du dveloppement en gnral. a n'empche pas l'tonnement.

A+JYT

----------


## Marc Lussac

> que de souvenirs...
> 
> Je me souviens tre pass dans les annes 2000. et je dois dire qu' l'poque je n'apprciais pas le site. trop fouillis  mon got. 
> Je me suis inscrit en 2004. la bare d'onglets en haut tait pour moi une horreur.
> 
> Mais c'est surtout le contenu qui fait la force du site. 
> Par contre je trouve toujours l'organisation trange.
> pourquoi les langages en gnral sont dans
> Programmation 
> ...


Si la barre te parais illogique et qu'il en est de mme pour la majorit des lecteurs alors on en envisagera  peut tre d'ajouter  notre pile le changement de ce systme, en attendant je peu t'expliquer pourquoi on en est arriv la :

- Sur la nouvelle rubrique programmation on  bien prcis "langages applicatif" pour diffrencier des langages orient web. Les langages web sont gr par une autre quipe, et ce dans la mga rubrique dveloppement Web.

 - Java est pas seulement un langage  mais aussi une plateforme, et Java n'est pas une rubrique mais une mga rubrique, qui englobe d'autres sous rubriques, comme par exemple Android. Cette organisation  une certaine logique mais aussi   une logique d'organisation interne, car c'est lquipe de rdaction Java qui gre toute cette mga rubrique, et qui  donc les droits sur la mga rubrique et les sous rubriques. C'est exactement pareil pour dotnet qui est aussi une plateforme et donc une mga rubrique,  gr par l'quipe dotnet, et qui  des sous rubriques (C#, VB.NET, azure, ...)

- Javascript et php (ainsi que HTML, ...) sont rfrencs sous la mga rubrique dveloppement web, qui est gr par une quipe de rdaction spcialise dveloppement  Web.

- C# est rfrenc sous la mga rubrique dotnet mais c'est vrai qu'on pourrais rfrencer aussi C# en sus sous programmation applicative.

- xml est utilis en web mais pas seulement, do son classement  part  dans langages et non sous dveloppement web.

-  Acces est rfrenc sous office car il faut partie d'office, il est aussi rfrenc en double sous SGBD car c'est un SGBD, la je ne voi pas trs bien ou est le problme, a me parais optimum non ? Soit une personne va chercher Accs sous office, soit sous SGBD, et dans les deux cas il le trouve, je ne voie pas comment on peu mieux faire ?

- Pour ce qui est de Office c'est prcis dessous qu'il s'agit de Microsoft office, on  pas  mlanger avec  les autres offices, et du coup il  bien fallu les ranger quelque part c'est pourquoi a  atterri dans  la mga rubrique applications, du reste l'quipe Microsoft office ne gre pas les autres offices, c'est gr  par une autre quipe. De plus si Microsoft office est plus visible  c'est que cela doit faire plus de 95% du trafic des  offices, donc  c'est normal que a soit visible directement en mga rubrique, Microsoft Office fait un trafic colossal (vous n'avez  qu' voir le nombre de connects sur les forums office).

Voila tout cela  une certaine forme de logique, mais il faut lire les libells et pas se cantonner au mot cours qui sont des rsums simplistes pour raisons de place, et si cette logique n'est pas claire pour tous le monde alors peut tre qu'un jour on envisagera un autre classement on verra.

----------


## sekaijin

Re

comme je disais j'en connais l'origine et cela s'explique.
avec le temps j'ai fini par m'y habituer.

il est vrai que la classification est toujours complique. quelle que soit l'approche on trouvera toujours  redire sur une classification.

je pense que suivant les moment on a besoin de chercher par domaine, web, mobile, embarqu etc.
d'autre fois par langage de dev C C++ php, sql, Java, JS
d'autre fois par langage de structuration XML, HTML SGML
d'autre fois par technologie .Net Java

et il est logique qu'aucune des ses approche ne convienne  tous tout le temps.
ce qui m'tonne toujours c'est l'absence d'orthogonalit dans celle retenue. mais en mme temps j'en comprends les raisons.

J'avoue que parfois je ne sais pas o poster mais la plus part du temps a ne me pose aucun problme.
A+JYT

----------


## Marc Lussac

Sinon tu as le moteur de recherches tout simplement  ::mrgreen:: 

a va souvent bien plus  vite que de naviguer, et par exemple on  tellement de  forums que parfois je me sert du moteur juste pour trouver un forum  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pelote2012

Une longvit  faire plir n'importe quel site d'informatique... Sans pub intrusive , srieux, instructif ...
Non franchement chapeau  ::merci::

----------


## aba.com

C'est magnifique tout a . et a me rappelle mes premires visites sur le site . Il y a pas longtemps juste 7ans. Je me souviens quand je me connectais pour tchatter avec de vrais dveloppeurs plus expriments et recueillir leurs avis . Ah j'tais nouveau dans le monde IT.  Et je ne regrette pas d'tre venu .  :;):   :;):   :;):  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## BadouSY

Merci de permettre de faire connaissance avec Developpez.com ,dj en tant que novice je trouve des choses assez intressantes. Espre amliorer mes capacits en programmation avec
Bonne continuation

----------


## Tofalu

Je me rappelle encore le temps du tag [Delestage] o les modrateurs devaient supprimer les fils inutiles, obsoltes et dj intgrs dans la FAQ pour ne pas dpasser le million de message. Et ds que l'on s'en approchait, les performances s'en ressentait.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

::cry::  --  ::pleure::

----------


## alimoka

Flicitations!
Et bonne continuation !

----------


## diralark

Superbe site mais n'y manque t'il pas un piti bouton permettant de faire un don rapide style Paypal ?

----------


## Nova Stuff

Inscription l'anne dernire seulement mais je scrute attentivement forum, tutoriels et actualit depuis le dbut de mes tudes dans les sciences de l'information (et particulirement en dveloppement) cad 2009.

Je n'ai jamais t du par la qualit et la quantit d'information prsente, pour ma part DVP.com est devenu un outil indispensable  mon auto-formation et a contribu fortement  ma curiosit intellectuelle.

Comme on dit dans ces cas : *BIG UPS \o/*

----------


## Awake59

Quelle belle histoire !

----------


## casdidier

Ca promet pour la suite !

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Ae... 23.10.2002... Ca fait 15 ans cette anne... une vraie gueule de dinosaure...  ::calim2:: 

Un phnomne marquant : la vole d'emails d'outrs de tous bords lors de la publication du Comparatif SGBDR...

----------


## Lung

> Aprs 20 ans ? Euh... J'aurais plutt pens  "vieux croton", , "Anctre", "Fossile", quelque chose comme a, quoi.


Pas mal !  Je plussoie.    ::mouarf:: 




> Je me rappelle encore le temps du tag [Delestage] o les modrateurs devaient supprimer les fils inutiles, obsoltes et dj intgrs dans la FAQ pour ne pas dpasser le million de message. Et ds que l'on s'en approchait, les performances s'en ressentait.


+1
C'est pour a que tous les premiers posts ont disparus.

----------


## Maxy35

Merci LittleWhite d'avoir fait cette synthse de l'histoire de la revue !
Pour moi qui suis un membre rcent, c'est tout  fait intressant de connatre la manire dont s'est dveloppe la revue, pour bien comprendre ce qu'elle est (devenue). Merci aussi  Marc Lussac pour les prcisions concernant les "moyens" de la revue. Ces informations me manquaient.
Tous les nouveaux membres devraient lire cela, pour pouvoir mieux se positionner et s'intgrer  la communaut !
Trs peu de commentaires depuis 2014 : une mise  jour relancerait la lecture, je pense. Et une mise en vidence sur le site, car c'est vraiment par hasard,  l'occasion des trophes qui viennent d'tre atribus, que je suis tomb dessus.

Bravo donc !

----------

